# At least the Swiss flag



## Klazien1711 (Feb 26, 2021)

After a stressing Corona year with lots of uncertainties we at least received our Swiss flag!








Now the adventure can start! From Italy to Greece and back


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Have fun! Greece is beautiful.


----------

